# Saw this in the news today



## catchabuzz (May 26, 2009)

http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/AB/20120629/NEWS/306290108/


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

looks like I'm going bow fishing after all!!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

that really sucks... but it was gonna happen eventually. Good thing i don't water ski


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

If they put a bounty on them, two bucks each each or so, how many fisherman could bring in dozens of them. I wonder if that would help the problem.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

On river monsters he went to a Lake that was infested by these. People would put windshields on their boat and just hold out big nets as they drive around and catch them like crazy.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

gibson330usa said:


> If they put a bounty on them, two bucks each each or so, how many fisherman could bring in dozens of them. I wonder if that would help the problem.



But where would the funds come from to pay the bounty? More taxes?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This is very bad news, those carp are now a real danger to our local fisheries here!!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

FISNFOOL said:


> But where would the funds come from to pay the bounty? More taxes?


Scientists and environmental officials have been trying for years to come up with a way to stop the carps movement upstream and into ponds and lakes. They are so worried about the fish getting into the Great Lakes that in Chicago they erected an electrified barrier across the only channel that connects the Mississippi River system to the lakes.

Even a deeply divided U.S. Congress seems to have found some common ground in the fight against the carp. Lawmakers will vote soon on a request to order federal engineers to come up with a plan within 18 months to keep the carp out of the Great Lakes

They're already spending our tax dollars on it. I was just making a suggestion, maybe the anglers could make in impact.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

FISNFOOL said:


> But where would the funds come from to pay the bounty? More taxes?


The video said there is money already allocated to the cause. I don't remember the amount.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Be seeing them in the Scioto within 10 years I bet.


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to live in Illinois, and this was a hot topic there. There are resturaunts in IL that serve this fish. It isn't a bottom feeder like our common carp, or even related to it. Here are some recipes: http://www.chefphilippe.com/recipes_silverfin.pdf

I'm not happy they're here, but if you land one, fry it up and let us know how it is!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I say fish them commercially and use them for fertilizer or cat food if people don't want to eat them.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

lonewolf said:


> looks like I'm going bow fishing after all!!


 I've seen several videos on YouTube of people using bows and shooting these fish on the fly.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe the DNR needs to stock more predators, Bass, Catfish, Pike, Muskie, Walleye, Stripers/Hybrids...Alligator gar to eat the young ones. OF COURSE I'M KIDDING, this really sucks but you knew that they were going be here eventually. 
They have that quirk where they jump out of the water at the sound of a boat motor; it seems like scientists could figure out a way to use that against them.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Dam sure hope they not make it up to DAYTON!!!! YALL think its possible they leap up Stream over the low Dams to get to Dayton?


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

They are catching them and using them as fertilizer on the Mississippi. They use loud motors on the boats and 30' nets on each side of the boat. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I might be paranoid after having seen this posted here, but I saw some silvery things jumping out of the LMR this morning in two different spots. I mean completely out of the water, and both jumped right after thunder passed by. I think I'll just assume they were skipjack, but I don't think so...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

JoshGibson said:


> Dam sure hope they not make it up to DAYTON!!!! YALL think its possible they leap up Stream over the low Dams to get to Dayton?


During a high water event, I'm sure they will make it upstream


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Chucknbob said:


> I used to live in Illinois, and this was a hot topic there. There are resturaunts in IL that serve this fish. It isn't a bottom feeder like our common carp, or even related to it. Here are some recipes: http://www.chefphilippe.com/recipes_silverfin.pdf
> 
> I'm not happy they're here, but if you land one, fry it up and let us know how it is!
> 
> ...


I know OGF is a site for sportsman but think about the possibilities of a way to feed the world of hungry nations and maybe creat jobs, netting these fish to feed the hungry. I have also heard that the silverfin is a tasty fish although I have not had any myself it seems others have and liked it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There was a big head carp caught in the Pike Island Pool at the Cardinal Plant hot water discharge around 2000. Husky and I saw the picture in the Yorkville baitshop. Either it was released near Steubenville or these invasive carp have been around Cincinnati a lot longer than people realize.


----------



## catchabuzz (May 26, 2009)

Here is a video that I found interesting. Sorry it's pretty long.

http://news.cincinnati.com/videonetwork/1714081665001?odyssey=mod|tvideo|article


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The following is a link to a story from February of this year. http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/27/usa-greatlakes-carp-idUSL2E8DEGRM20120227 The article deals with an appeal that 5 states, (including Ohio) had blocked by the federal government. The Solicitor General argued the case for the federal government in front of the Supreme Court. IMO this article just adds to the reasons we need a change in Washington DC.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyway of hooking them on rod & reel?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

This one was sucked in at the power plant in Stratton. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wmbuckeye557 (Apr 14, 2012)

No real chance of hooking them because the are plankton eaters. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe we could all start doing this...


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

This whole situation really irritates me....Invasive species really irritate me. If something isn't done soon our fisheries are going to be shot. We need to stop this now. If you look into Asian Carp and do your research you'll realize just how detrimental they are to a fisheries...Hopefully we can get something done.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> Maybe we could all start doing this...
> 
> Peoria Carp Hunters II - YouTube


Thats a funny video. Now we know who to call if we get invaded.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> I know OGF is a site for sportsman but think about the possibilities of a way to feed the world of hungry nations and maybe creat jobs, netting these fish to feed the hungry. I have also heard that the silverfin is a tasty fish although I have not had any myself it seems others have and liked it.


I'm pretty sure the silverfin and the silver Asian carp are the same thing.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, there goes the neighborhood....
Get your fishing in now while you can I guess


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> Maybe we could all start doing this...
> 
> Peoria Carp Hunters II - YouTube


Amazing video LOL! They had a blast. Only ones out there though I bet. Damn this sucks!


----------



## dmbenjamin (Jul 28, 2012)

How about this one. Note the guy using a sword and a baseball bat

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=azhn7VpgLv4

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> There was a big head carp caught in the Pike Island Pool at the Cardinal Plant hot water discharge around 2000. Husky and I saw the picture in the Yorkville baitshop. Either it was released near Steubenville or these invasive carp have been around Cincinnati a lot longer than people realize.


I've heard about that a couple years ago.

Apparently Asian carp DNA was found in Lake Erie last year.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryId/2938/Agencies-Plan-for-Further-Assessment-of-Two-Asian-Carp-Species-in-Lake-Erie.aspx


----------

